# The Grand Canyon - Featuring Bravura Scoring Brass, Berlin Woodwinds, Cinematic Studio Strings & ..



## constaneum (Jul 1, 2018)

Here is a piece of orchestral rearrangement of one of my past works, "The Grand Canyon". Decided to make it a "live concert" like arrangement. Feel free to comment. Thanks. 

Sample Libraries used here are
a) Strings - mainly Cinematic Studio Strings, layered with LASS and Symphobia for the shorts. 
b) Brass - Bravura Scoring Brass
c) Woodwinds - Berlin Woodwinds
d) Percussion - True Strike & etc


----------



## dariusofwest (Jul 1, 2018)

Hello! Great job on your piece ^_^. Good melodies and arraignment, and very nice sound- especially with the brass.


----------



## constaneum (Jul 1, 2018)

dariusofwest said:


> Hello! Great job on your piece ^_^. Good melodies and arraignment, and very nice sound- especially with the brass.



Thanks, dude.What do you think of the settings such as reverb ? Is it too wet? Would love to hear such comment. Thanks.


----------



## dariusofwest (Jul 1, 2018)

(Listening again) Not too wet at all, very convincing sound overall :D


----------



## Paul T McGraw (Jul 1, 2018)

@constaneum I found myself really getting into this piece. It is very, very well done. The composition is extremely fresh and original to my ears. I did start to get bored with the lack of melodic material about halfway through, but then you completely changed the color and texture and that recaptured my interest. The mix is clear and positioning is excellent. However, it strikes me as more of a recording stage sound than a concert hall. You would need to push everything back at least 30 feet to get a concert hall sound. Congratulations on a wonderful piece.


----------



## jvsax (Jul 1, 2018)

Nice work! It evokes some nice imagery...out on the prarie, gazing at the big sky...


----------



## constaneum (Jul 1, 2018)

Paul T McGraw said:


> @constaneum I found myself really getting into this piece. It is very, very well done. The composition is extremely fresh and original to my ears. I did start to get bored with the lack of melodic material about halfway through, but then you completely changed the color and texture and that recaptured my interest. The mix is clear and positioning is excellent. However, it strikes me as more of a recording stage sound than a concert hall. You would need to push everything back at least 30 feet to get a concert hall sound. Congratulations on a wonderful piece.



Concert Hall sound to push everything back at least 30 feet eh ? Thanks for the suggestion.


----------



## constaneum (Jul 1, 2018)

jvsax said:


> Nice work! It evokes some nice imagery...out on the prarie, gazing at the big sky...



thanks. hehe


----------



## Kent (Jul 1, 2018)

SoundCloud's compression algorithm does no kindness to your mix, but listening through it, I'm really impressed. Sounds like you've been able to get a good space!


----------



## constaneum (Jul 1, 2018)

kmaster said:


> SoundCloud's compression algorithm does no kindness to your mix, but listening through it, I'm really impressed. Sounds like you've been able to get a good space!



Thanks. For instrument placement, I use MIR Teldex Wide stage. I then add in additional Reverb on master with a bit of Sparkverb


----------



## Kent (Jul 1, 2018)

I had heard MIR was difficult to use for non-Vienna instruments. What was your experience?


----------



## constaneum (Jul 1, 2018)

hmmm....for me i find it's ok. I actually like MIR a lot. I think it's pretty nice as it has presets which can alter the sound character of your instruments (of coz EQ is an alternative for altering that). Luckily Bravura Scoring Brass and Cinematic Studio Strings are quite dry (it's not totally dry. It still has its recording hall ambience but it's not too wet with reverb tails which is hard to tame), which i find it still ok to mix. 

Of coz i can't say my EQ, mixing and placement skills are good as different ppl have different preference for such settings. I'm still learning and improving my skill on that but i think MIR is a great tool for me. I regretted for not owning it earlier on. 

An alternative would be Virtual Sound Stage which i think it's good but my current preference is MIR.


----------



## Paul T McGraw (Jul 2, 2018)

@constaneum your mix sounds great. I think it works really well with the Teldex wide. If I were you, I would not change it. For a clean Hall sound I like Sage Hall in MIR Pro, but my first choice is Teldex, as it has a cleaner and more modern sound.


----------



## constaneum (Jul 2, 2018)

Sage Hall? ah...let me try to explore.


----------



## Loïc D (Jul 3, 2018)

I enjoyed very much listening to it. Great job !
How much time did it take to write this (long) piece ?
The reverb sounds very well balanced to me.
(Too bad SoundCloud is damaging so much the hi-end).


----------



## constaneum (Jul 3, 2018)

LowweeK said:


> I enjoyed very much listening to it. Great job !
> How much time did it take to write this (long) piece ?
> The reverb sounds very well balanced to me.
> (Too bad SoundCloud is damaging so much the hi-end).



Thanks ! Well. It's an old work of mine which i've rearranged it into a full orchestral piece with "Final Fantasy Distant World concert like style " kind of arrangement in mind. Therefore, I didn't have to think much on the main melody.

On the other hand, it's more towards the arrangement of the orchestral and bringing in various colours and textures which i find them rather time consuming. It took me more than a week to work on this piece. In fact, it should be lesser than that as on weekdays, i've only spent 2-3 hours at night to continue working on this piece as i'm working full time in IT Industry. If i do spend the entire day (morning until night non stop), i think i should be able to finish the track in 2 days.


----------



## Wolf68 (Jul 4, 2018)

part I: excellent fluid & vivid! I had car chases in front of my inner eye. like in the prefix of a crime-tv-Show. then part II reminded me of nature documentaries...somehow I had to think about marty stouffer's "wild america"...


----------



## constaneum (Jul 12, 2018)

Wolf68 said:


> part I: excellent fluid & vivid! I had car chases in front of my inner eye. like in the prefix of a crime-tv-Show. then part II reminded me of nature documentaries...somehow I had to think about marty stouffer's "wild america"...



Car chasing?? Tv crime show ?? Woot ??!! LOL....


----------



## Brian Nowak (Jul 15, 2018)

Yeah this is really above the bar. Great work in every regard.


----------



## constaneum (Jul 15, 2018)

Brian Nowak said:


> Yeah this is really above the bar. Great work in every regard.



Thanks man.


----------



## ein fisch (Jul 15, 2018)

constaneum said:


> Thanks, dude.What do you think of the settings such as reverb ? Is it too wet? Would love to hear such comment. Thanks.


it has a bit of wet'ness to it, but thinking of grand canyon i think it fits very well to have it sound a bit 'bigger'. i really enjoyed this piece, well done


----------

